# “Letting timer expire” threatening e-mail.



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

I don’t generally do this, but I guess since I have been passing on WAY more rides, it adds up when I either didn’t hear the ping, or I can’t hit the little X while driving 60 mph during rush hour, but now I have gotten several warning e-mails about it. I have ignored the texts about “logging of for the community”, but these sound a little more menacing. Cause for concern?


----------



## Ski Free (Jul 16, 2017)

No.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Sounds menacing. Either accept EVERY ride or tell them to go suck an egg.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

Lyft can't do anything.
Scare tactic


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DentonLyfter said:


> I don't generally do this, but I guess since I have been passing on WAY more rides, it adds up when I either didn't hear the ping, or I can't hit the little X while driving 60 mph during rush hour, but now I have gotten several warning e-mails about it. I have ignored the texts about "logging of for the community", but these sound a little more menacing. Cause for concern?


Different market but in florida, the state law is drivers must have one hand at 10 o'clock on the steering wheel and the other hand on the cellphone

If you have a concealed carry, it can be a tablet

This joke is worth at least a $5 tip


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

If you drive in Georgia, then you cannot touch your phone at all!


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

DentonLyfter said:


> I don't generally do this, but I guess since I have been passing on WAY more rides, it adds up when I either didn't hear the ping, or I can't hit the little X while driving 60 mph during rush hour, but now I have gotten several warning e-mails about it. I have ignored the texts about "logging of for the community", but these sound a little more menacing. Cause for concern?


I got the same email, now I am hitting the X at the last seconds.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

There's no point in pressing X - the app screen still gets obscured by a stupid pop-up that says you've just declined a ride. Yeah, I know I just declined the ride you stupid bumpkins, because I just pressed X to decline the ride. I guess Lyft is going for the Most Frustrating App 2018 award.


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

I have also lately been receiving these messages claiming that I have been "missing a lot of ride requests." As far as I can tell, I miss very few - certainly not enough to warrant this level of scolding and nagging. Lyft never provides any specific data on the purported missed requests, so there is no way of evaluating what may be happening.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Those are Lyft badges


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a month in with Lyft and my acceptance rate has averaged 8%. 

And all them extra clicks are annoying. Lyft has failed miserably when it comes to user experience and will eventually be the 180 days of change mode where they realize why drivers don’t accept rides. 

First step is letting drivers turn on/off the platforms they want to run. 92% of my requests are Lyft X but no thanks I don’t want them.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Thanks for the input. This is the first week that I tried to be more selective, previously I accepted everything that was not a ridiculous distance away, or maybe at Walmart and I just couldn’t. Coincidence or not, my rating steadily moved up also this week.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> I have a month in with Lyft and my acceptance rate has averaged 8%.
> 
> And all them extra clicks are annoying. Lyft has failed miserably when it comes to user experience and will eventually be the 180 days of change mode where they realize why drivers don't accept rides.
> 
> First step is letting drivers turn on/off the platforms they want to run. 92% of my requests are Lyft X but no thanks I don't want them.


You can get it lower


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

New2This said:


> You can get it lower
> 
> View attachment 240756


That's a weak 3%.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> View attachment 240758
> 
> That's a weak 3%.


I was at 0% until I got a PT ride.

I'm jealous. You guys have PZ (even if it's only 10-30%) there. We haven't seen those for months


----------



## nj2bos (Mar 18, 2018)

Fight fire with fire brother. I have noticed that about 75% of the time I click the "X", that same ping comes right back to me again and I have to decline it a second time, thus hurting my acceptance rating. So now I let the timer expire on every single ping I don't want. Doing that, I've NEVER gotten a duplicate ping after rejecting.

Two can play that game!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

New2This said:


> I was at 0% until I got a PT ride.
> 
> I'm jealous. You guys have PZ (even if it's only 10-30%) there. We haven't seen those for months


Wtf is PZ? Oh i just noticed that. Yeah that 10-50% is not appealing to me especially if it's in one small area.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#professoruber said:


> Wtf is PZ? Oh i just noticed that. Yeah that 10-50% is not appealing to me especially if it's in one small area.


At least Uber's Boost Zones are consistent and make some sense, even if they're woefully pitiful; 1.1X is an insult not an incentive.

Lyft's PZ are just random. Like this one where over half was a goddamn cemetery.

#LyftFail


----------



## UbingInLA (Jun 24, 2015)

Dice Man said:


> I got the same email, now I am hitting the X at the last seconds.


Haha... I usually hit that X like I'm playing Family Feud.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

UbingInLA said:


> Haha... I usually hit that X like I'm playing Family Feud.


Wrong.
Let them wait longer on a 100 degree day.
The harder they get the ride , the more appreciation for the driver.


----------



## SubaruLegacy (Jan 17, 2018)

I'm pretty sure in Florida it's illegal to drive without a phone in at least one hand, based on what I see.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> I have a month in with Lyft and my acceptance rate has averaged 8%.
> 
> And all them extra clicks are annoying. Lyft has failed miserably when it comes to user experience and will eventually be the 180 days of change mode where they realize why drivers don't accept rides.
> 
> First step is letting drivers turn on/off the platforms they want to run. 92% of my requests are Lyft X but no thanks I don't want them.


__________________

Why are you even bothering to log on ??


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I just started getting these too. I found it funny that they told me to hit the X in the corner instead of watching the timer countdown to zero. Like how do you know I'm watching it? It's a little creepy. I've emailed them a few times, in regards to issues I'm having, with no response. So I responded, to one of their emails, stating I am aware of this and I've attempted to reach them numerous times with no response. so until someone can have a conversation with me, this problem is probably not going to get resolved.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Daisey77 said:


> I just started getting these too. I found it funny that they told me to hit the X in the corner instead of watching the timer countdown to zero. Like how do you know I'm watching it? It's a little creepy. I've emailed them a few times, in regards to issues I'm having, with no response. So I responded, to one of their emails, stating I am aware of this and I've attempted to reach them numerous times with no response. so until someone can have a conversation with me, this problem is probably not going to get resolved.


You should hit the X so it can shave ten seconds off the pax waiting time before a ride is confirmed. This is good for the Community.

Now, once you show up, they can take their sweet ass time to get to the car. Then they can ask you to wait while they do "just a quick stop". These things, they are no big deal as far as the Community is concerned. But that ten seconds, on the ping? Very big deal.


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

I think I am just going to add it to the list that includes the attempt to guilt me me when I decline to drive 22 minutes to take a passenger on a 5 minute. ride. This stuff honestly used to bother me until I finally realized that I was paying for the privilege of providing some of these rides. That made no sense.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DentonLyfter said:


> I don't generally do this, but I guess since I have been passing on WAY more rides, it adds up when I either didn't hear the ping, or I can't hit the little X while driving 60 mph during rush hour, but now I have gotten several warning e-mails about it. I have ignored the texts about "logging of for the community", but these sound a little more menacing. Cause for concern?


Let Lyft " Expire".


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Let Lyft " Expire".


LOL I actually could do this very soon. Please explain the possible benefits


----------



## GreatGooglyMoogly (Mar 2, 2018)

New2This said:


> Like this one where over half was a goddamn cemetery.
> 
> #LyftFail
> 
> View attachment 240762


I get your point, but can we not call Arlington a 'goddamn cemetery'?


----------

